# Rapid Rp I: Seijun and Tora



## Captain Obvious (Feb 9, 2009)

A pure white furred bipedal feline pads through the forest at a blurred pace as her metallic silver eyes focus on an unfortunate target. The creature leaps onto it's prey, shredding at the skin, spilling a vibrant green liquid onto the ground and herself. The cat sits up a bit, shaking her head as the small, lifeless body of the prey drains of the material within. The ghost of a feline stands on her back legs, looking around at the world around her. 

She sees a charcoal black forest, the ground a shadowy brown except for the small splatter of liquid. The only fresh water near is miles away from the creature's home. The forest is silent, not even the most advanced hearing could detect anything. The earth began to tremble as a terrible roar shattered the silence. An ear throbbing howl follows, only to grow silent once again. 

_'Sounds as Lord Cyrus is in a battle with Lord Blake once more...'_ the feline thinks, flinching, as her feral fur ruffles even further. The cat grabs the drained creature by the spinal cord that arose when she had killed it. It was a pig-like animal, with the spine close to the surface, though it's legs were long, the face short. The creature was a dark red, with hooves on all six feet. She looks around, her ears swiveling on top of her head, she huffs as she pads off quickly, a panicked look swiping at her face. The feline sprints through the forest, fleeing from something around there. Her heart racing at an extreme pace. 

The feline skids to a stop, shaking as she faces her pride, a large black lion-like feline with a huge mane looks at her snarling. The snow white cat looks at him panicked, climbing up a tree to stay away. The lion like creature swipes at the tree with a hefty paw, taking a chunk out of the trunk. She jumps down, hanging her head, she walks away, knowing the penalty of being in wolf territory.

The cat gives off a huge sigh, as she walks off she swipes her paw, "I don't need you either..." she mutters, walking off to the spot she used to meet her midnight blue friend, with spots and stripes of the same color she is. She spots her friend there, the first time in an extremely long time.


----------

